# How to make a .tk website using google sites



## DSdavidDS (Feb 13, 2010)

Basically, I am trying to set up a google sites website with a cname from the .tk service.

I need to know what I have to modify in the "Use Dot TK Free DNS Service"

So far, this is the info I have: 
http://support.google.com/a/bin/answer.py?hl=en&answer=2518318
http://www.blogritz.com/2011/03/change-blogspotcom-to-dot-tk-blogger.html

Only issue is that I can't get it up and running!


----------



## dukevyner (Nov 4, 2011)

Why use cname? what not just forward the .tk to the domain given by google?


----------



## DSdavidDS (Feb 13, 2010)

dukevyner said:


> Why use cname? what not just forward the site to the domain given by google?


doesnt cname cover up the name as .tk?

This is a updated copy of the issue I am having 
http://webmasters.stackexchange.com/questions/32692/how-do-i-connect-a-tk-domain-with-google-sites


----------



## dukevyner (Nov 4, 2011)

> Now my only problem is that when I look up site.tk on my address bar, nothing appears. Only www.site.tk works.
> 
> Is there a way I can forward it to www.site.tk?


 idk how google sites work... is .htaccess a possibility?


----------



## DSdavidDS (Feb 13, 2010)

Nope, there is no ftp access. They made it really simple to use


----------



## dukevyner (Nov 4, 2011)

i would try to set one up and take a look... but i am constantly getting 403s sooooo.... this is why i use co.cc


----------

